
The Nazi Board Games of World War II - Thevet
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/nazi-board-games-wwii
======
osullivj
Wir fahren gegen Engeland was a marching tune [1] too, so I've got to wonder
if the board game was a tie in. Goebbels was extremely media savvy, so I
wouldn't put it past him.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xALz_YxKTPI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xALz_YxKTPI)

